# Tracking and nosework



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Since we have dedicated threads for other sports, why not one for working our dogs' greatest sensory asset, their noses?

I have done some work on tracking with Lily and will be working hard on it over the summer. I would like to be able to pass on a certification track sometime early in the fall with the idea being to try for a TD later in the fall and maybe a TDX at PCA in 2015 (or if we don't pass the TD sooner then that at PCA).

If any of you has titled in tracking, tips will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Our nose work is on hold for now but I do want to get Monster back into classes later this summer. He really seems to enjoy it and now that is he working on scents I really want to push on to a title for him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

SpindleDreams do you plan to go on to tracking eventually?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes I do eventually and there are folks in the nosework classes who do tracking and SAR work. They are very encouraging and willing to help me but umm none of us wanted to do tracking in the snow if we didn't have to.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I understand that idea. I left off tracking over the winter too. It was interesting when I went to a workshop with the club I belong to over in New Jersey earlier in the spring though. One of the members said she loves to take newbie trackers out in fresh snow to give them a visual cue to help them keep focused on the scent. Next winter Lily and I may have to bundle up!


----------

